# Unusual bear



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

I just finished rugging this very unique bear! From the Rocky mountain area in Colorado. Just thought you all would like to see this one.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

That is one beautiful bear rug! Unique coloration, thank you for sharing that photo!


----------



## ARROWPORT (Feb 24, 2017)

very cool! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Nice


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing,amazing job.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

If I've ever seen a bear that needed to be rugged that's it! Great bear.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Awesome ! Bear and rug!


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Very Cool !


----------



## Jack47.5 (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice job! And very unique coloration, possible piebald?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sweet skunk bear! That's a cool looking rug!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Jack47.5 said:


> Nice job! And very unique coloration, possible piebald?


I don't know what causes this. Some indian lore says the white bears are "spirit bears", other articles say the lighter color is for camouflage and to keep them cooler as they live on the sunny, warmer prairies. I have other different colored ones on the website.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

That is awesome. I really like that. Are we sure that isn't just a giant wolverine?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That is very cool. I've never seen anything like it. Congrats.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Unique bear. Very nice job on the rug by the way.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Wolverine-bear hybrid....


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That's Awesome! Great Work!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

That’s a beautiful bear and fantastic looking rug.


----------

